

Show HN : startup failed, here's source (CV/ML for demographic analysis) - terramars
https://github.com/terramars/projectx

======
terramars
Just FYI - I have full copyright to this (never signed it over to anything).
Haven't decided what license to use, thinking GPL with commercial option
although it's hard to ship Python. If you want to use it or want me to modify
it lets talk.

Would love feedback on some of the decisions I made especially regarding the
way I extended MDP.

PS: I'm interviewing - if you have Computer Vision, Machine Learning, or Data
Science work please let me know!

